
Bad WiFi - ersiees
Hey guys,<p>Do you know why WiFi works so poorly? My biggest two problems are log ins over forwards, which of course do not work for https connections. And bad chosen WiFi access point, when two different WiFis with different SSIDs are in reach. Both problems seem to have possible work arounds and probably annoy a lot of people. Do you have the same problems? Do you know why that is?
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Bad chosen WiFi connection as in you have two saved choices and it
automatically chooses the worse one?

